# A Serbian Film



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

W T F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

predictable, but, wtf!! wish i didnt listen to u guys


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah its some pretty messed up stuff! Especially the end.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

huh?.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

x 2 for links


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

AHAHAHA. you actually watched it lmaoo.

I got all my mates round the other week told em we were gonna watch this new action film called "a serbian film" lets just say ive lost all my friends trust :L


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

The plot of serbian fim;

MiloÅ¡ is a semi-retired Serbian porn star with a beautiful wife and young son. Although he is strapped financially, his home life is happy, and his biggest problem comes in the form of the jealousies of his brother, Marko, a corrupt police officer who envies MiloÅ¡' family life.

Seeking one last big payday to make a clean break from pornography and secure his family's financial future, MiloÅ¡ is intrigued when one of his former co-stars, Lejla, approaches him with an offer to star in an "art film" being directed by Vukmir, a well-connected, independently wealthy pornographer who wants to cast MiloÅ¡ for his legendary ability to get and maintain an erection with no visual or physical stimuli. When Vukmir offers MiloÅ¡ a large sum of money to star in the film, MiloÅ¡ reluctantly agrees, ambivalent towards Vukmir's insistence that he must remain ignorant as to the plot of the film until shooting begins.[5][6]

MiloÅ¡ is picked up the next morning and taken to an orphanage where he is supplied an earpiece by Vukmir's driver, Rasa. A voice speaks to him from the earpiece, giving him instructions on what to do.[5] A film crew follows him around with cameras and puts him in various sexual situations to see how he will react.[7] Initially, it seems that MiloÅ¡ is participating in a standard reality porn, until he's led into a room and instructed to have sex with a physically abused woman while a young girl dressed like Alice in Wonderland watches. MiloÅ¡ becomes enraged and refuses to continue, but is grabbed from behind and forced to stay. Later Vukmir shows MiloÅ¡ another one of his projects: a film of Rasa helping a woman give birth to a baby girl; Rasa then proceeds to rape the newborn in what the director calls "newborn porn".[8]

MiloÅ¡ storms out to his car. There, he is approached by Vukmir's doctor, an attractive woman, who begins to seduce him. MiloÅ¡ suddenly wakes up in his bed three days later, bloodied and beaten and with no memory of what has happened. He returns to the set and finds a number of tapes. Viewing them, MiloÅ¡ discovers that over the course of the previous three days, he was fed a mixture of drugs to induce a perpetually aggressive, sexually aroused, and suggestible state. Under the influence of the drugs, and at Vukmir's insistence, MiloÅ¡ brutally beats and rapes a nude woman handcuffed to a bed while Vukmir tells MiloÅ¡ that she deserves it for cheating on her husband, a Serbian war hero. In the climax of this scene, Vukmir instructs MiloÅ¡ to slice the woman's head off with a machete in order to induce rigor mortis as he continues to have sex with her body. Another tape contains a scene in which MiloÅ¡ is naked and chained to a bed face down. Two men enter the room, one holding a camera. The one without the camera begins sodomizing the unconscious MiloÅ¡. The final tape depicts Lejla chained and hanging in the middle of the room, all of her teeth having been removed; a masked man enters the room and forces his erect penis down her throat until she suffocates.[8][9]

MiloÅ¡ follows clues from the tapes he has seen only to remember more horrific details about the three days he can't remember. MiloÅ¡ was taken into a room and made to sodomize a body hidden under covers. The masked man enters and begins to have sex with another body beside the one MiloÅ¡ is raping. The masked man is revealed to be MiloÅ¡' brother Marko, and the body he is raping is MiloÅ¡' drugged wife. The covers are taken off of the body MiloÅ¡ is raping to reveal his own son, also drugged. A melee ensues during which MiloÅ¡' wife regains consciousness and MiloÅ¡ manages to wrest a gun from one of Vukmir's bodyguards. MiloÅ¡' wife bludgeons Marko to death, while MiloÅ¡ kills Vukmir and all but one of his bodyguards, which he only harms with two bullets shot in bodyguard's torso. Confronting the final bodyguard, MiloÅ¡ knocks off his sunglasses and discovers that the man is missing an eye. He tries to shoot him but finds out that the gun is empty. MiloÅ¡ jams his erect penis into the man's empty eye socket, killing him.[8] He then knocks his wife unconscious and takes her and their son home, locking them in the basement before passing out. After remembering everything, MiloÅ¡ gathers his family into bed and fatally shoots his wife, son, and himself. Sometime later, another film director enters, accompanied by another porn star and a film crew. The director instructs the actor to "start with the little one," prompting the actor to unzip his trousers.

Do ya still want links? :laugh:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

theiceman5 said:


> do ya still want links? :laugh:


f**k........that!!!!


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Gonna take the kids to see this at the weekend.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

andymulz said:


> gonna take the kids to see this at the weekend.


pmsl


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Sounds ****ed up!


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

That sounds horrific!!! Im not gonna watch it, but Im going to put my friend onto "one of the best foreign action movies ever made"


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

*"MiloÅ¡ jams his erect penis into the man's empty eye socket, killing him."*

Seriously who comes up with this stuff. I don't think ill put myself through the torture of watching it.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Its got 6/10 on IMDB A Serbian Film (2010) - IMDb and over 6000 people like it on Facebook!!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Razorstorm said:


> W T F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> predictable, but, wtf!! wish i didnt listen to u guys


Tom did you read the synopsis and think hmmm, might be worth a watch :laugh:


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

just a rip off of finding nemo really isnt it...


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

marc said:


> Tom did you read the synopsis and think hmmm, might be worth a watch :laugh:


lol these balls bags here didnt tell me what it was about, just it was grim.

I should have read into it first


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

I really dont think there is a more disgusting film out there.

If there is please let me know :thumb


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

james8 said:


> just a rip off of finding nemo really isnt it...


LMFAO. :laugh:

I hear Glee Club is pretty sick!.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

MgMax said:


> I really dont think there is a more disgusting film out there.
> 
> If there is please let me know :thumb


there are a few, most of the stuff from a serbian film was taken from August Undergroundâ€™s Mordum, just they added a story and some incest for abit of zest. Apparently August Undergroundâ€™s Mordum is the sickest film ever, i seen it awhile back and well its not too pleasant


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

Razorstorm said:


> there are a few, most of the stuff from a serbian film was taken from August Undergroundâ€™s Mordum, just they added a story and some incest for abit of zest. Apparently August Undergroundâ€™s Mordum is the sickest film ever, i seen it awhile back and well its not too pleasant


Might have to give it a watch ahaha


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I Seriously need to stop googling this shit!!!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, get some work done!!!!!. :laugh:


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

marc said:


> I Seriously need to stop googling this shit!!!


haha know what you mean, I hate this kinda stuff but if it gets mentioned I have to watch it


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

That will never stand up in court!.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

haha true story


----------

